# Heads of a corpse.



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Some new ones. I few more in the works.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

These are pretty damn cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are eerily realistic.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Bloody realistic!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Now wait One min. Are you sure you made those. That second one look a lot like my Dear Uncle Fred that passed away a few years back.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Those are excellent! Really great work.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Beautiful work. What technique did you use?

Looks like maybe Paper Towel & carpet cement?


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

SpectreTTM said:


> Beautiful work. What technique did you use?
> 
> Looks like maybe Paper Towel & carpet cement?


I used the duct tape and liquid nails technique.

Thanks all for the kind words.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Where did you dig them up.  Nice job.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love Um !! Great teeth


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

That is damn amazing! I'm a little bit jealous.... only because I'm attempting to build a swamp land for my character, VooDoo Baby. I must research your methods dear sir.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> I used the duct tape and liquid nails technique.
> 
> Thanks all for the kind words.


I must have missed that thread. You wouldn't happen to be able to point me in that direction.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love them, great work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love dusty corpses....Nice job on these.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

SpectreTTM said:


> I must have missed that thread. You wouldn't happen to be able to point me in that direction.


If you do a search for my name there should be a semi how to on one of my ground breaker post.


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic. turned out great.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

monstercloset said:


> Fantastic. turned out great.


Thanks to your fantastic dvd.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> Thanks to your fantastic dvd.


I also enjoyed this great dvd.


----------

